# Re-registering



## lyndalou (Jun 5, 2008)

I have been asked to sign in each time I've come to DC for the past couple of day. What's with that? 
Also, I have posted replies to questions and they seem to not come up at all. Could someone check this out, please Thanks

(Hope this goes through)


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2008)

After  keying in your member name and password, click on the box titled Remember Me then click on enter or OK.  (can't remember the exact words).

If you post to a thread then click on 'New Posts', that thread will not show because there is nothing new in it for you.  If another member posts after you, it will show up in New Posts again until you read it.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 5, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> If you post to a thread then click on 'New Posts', that thread will not show because there is nothing new in it for you.  If another member posts after you, it will show up in New Posts again until you read it.



I was wondering about this as well.  Seems like this is a change from the past.  I know I haven't been around much lately.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2008)

It is a change.  Read threads used to stay on a list unbolded while the unread were bolded.  Now they drop off.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 5, 2008)

'k.  I can deal with that.  Thanks, Andy.


----------

